# settign up a 60 gallon hex tank



## black (Jan 4, 2011)

hi all... new here and i was hoping for some advice.
I'm setting up a new 60 gallon hex in the fiancee's and mine condo. we'l stock it with 3 angelfish, 1 red tailed shark, 1 female betta and 1 male betta and 4 tetras from the existing tank they're in( 45? bow tank). We chose a hex as we're tight on space.

I've never had a hex tank before and have had my own 45? bow tank for about 13 years and maybe 10 different moves.
Basic questions i have

1- Filter. the size of the hex doesnt allow me to put in my whisper dual cartridge power filter ( filter is too wide for the open hex panel). I think my choices are limited to the marine land emperor 280( some reviews say its plenty for 60 gallon hex) or buying a canister filter of which I have 0 experience

Is there a primer on choosing the right canister filter? I've been using the search feature and have alot of info I've gone thru and still need to go thru
I'm thinking the fluval 305 Input?

2 are there any issues/ things to know with dealing with a hex? other than keeping the # of fish to a minimum so as to not to cause too much waste to accumulate that the beneficial bacteria thru cycling can not deal with?

I'm planning to finish filling the tank tonight, let it sit for 3 days to ensure no leaks occur, introduce filter (canister or power), install no undergravel filter and then intro the rocks and plants and about a week from now intro the tetras and shark. then another week intro the angel fish

thoughts?

eventually I'd like to get these angels to breed but we'll see.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

First off i must stress that you do not place a male and female betta together,unless you have wild species.The domestics in the cups at the petstore are a species speciffically bred for fighting and they will have a go at each other,and a good chance one of them will end up dead or severely injured.

Now that thats said,ill answer a few questions.

1)I would personally go with a canister filter as i feel this gives more room in the tank,and i love my canister filter.I dont have to do as much cleaning,and it has plenty of room for media.
2)I dont think there is any specific issue with a hex,but i have never had one,save the two gallon individual betta tanks i had for my retired breeders.

And im not 100% sure on this but i am thinking that shark may get too big to be with that many other fish.


----------



## swampcat874 (Dec 12, 2010)

Will the filter fit on the tanks panel? You can cut hood to fit filter if it does. These tanks are deep you will need to add some more siphon tube extensions to the filter, most fish store sell these.

I would stick with filter you have or an Aquaclear 500.

I would not go smaller with filter on a 65, you may need to go with a canister set up if you can not fit a larger HOB filter. I always use ,close too, double filtration recommended by manufacturers.


----------



## black (Jan 4, 2011)

all good info.. thanks... i think I'm going to go with a EHEIM2217 canister , no undergravel filter..
and probably seperate the bettas they've been really good the last 3 months in the 45... but why push it?


----------

